# Kirchhain-Marburg



## Devilz_eye (17. Mai 2008)

Mein MTB ist fertig und nun bin ich auf der suche nach Leuten mit denen man fahren kann und vor allem nach Strecken!

Mein bevorzugtes Ziel wäre Burgwald... also von Kirchhain Richtung Burgholz... Rauschenberg etc.

Lahnberge interessierne mich natürlich auch.

Kennt sich da jemand aus und hat Lust mal ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## volker200770 (18. Mai 2008)

Gibt es hier noch Biker aus dem Raum Marburg,Biedenkopf oder Umgebung?
Suche noch Mitfahrer für regelmäßige Ausfahrten rund um Marburg Samstags und oder Sonntags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz_eye (23. Mai 2008)

wo fährst du denn ? und wie lange (Zeit/Kilometer) sind deine Touren so?


----------



## volker200770 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich fahre im Durchschnit so ca. 40-70 km je nach lust und Laune,meine Strecken sind Marburg Biedenkopf und weiter nach bad laasphe aber auch um      
Wetter herum habe da keine festen  routen und von der Zeit her fahre ich meistens so ca.3-4 std mal schneller und mal langsamer.


----------



## Stumpi 123 (10. Dezember 2008)

was Fährst du denn? CC, Marathon  oder was?


----------



## hergie (6. Januar 2011)

Servus und Hallo, 

ich suche dringend Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken. 
Kenne mich in /um Marburg leider gar nicht aus, deswegen wären Ortskundige von Vorteil

Ich wohne direkt in Marburg, fahre ganzjährig und bei jedem Wetter. 
Ich fahre von kleineren Ausritten bis Tagestouren alles und bewege mich im Bereich All-Mountain/Enduro mit Fokus auf bergab ;-)

Also meldet euch!


----------



## fwmachine (8. Juli 2011)

Hi , wohne auch mittig in marburg.  

Schreibt mich an.

Lg


----------



## hergie (8. Juli 2011)

hast ne PM


----------



## fwmachine (8. Juli 2011)

Du auch....


----------



## klimecksudo (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin Biker aus dem Umland.

Bin aus Stadtallendorf  und wir fahren ein paar mal die woche mit den Mountainbike . Schaut mal auf der Page von Ulli oder ruft an. Da gibts Gruppen von "Zart bis Hart". (ullis-radshop.de) Oder den Frank von Franks-Rad-Laden in Kirchhain - Niederwald anrufen, daß sind ganz Wilde 

Gruß und Kette rechts aus Stadtalidorf, Udo.


----------



## frank2306 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wir fahren jeden Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr von Franks-Rad-Laden in Niederwald aus los.
Wir fahren abwechselnd in Richtung Burgholz-Rauschenberg, Amöneburg,Lahnberge-Ortenberg oder auch mal zum Christenberg.
Der Treff findet immer statt, das ganze Jahr!!
Ein paar unserer Strecken haben wir auch bei GPS-tour.info eingestellt.

Lg Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

